
Keys to Chimera crypto ransomware allegedly leaked by rival crime gang - Imagenuity
http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/07/keys-to-chimera-crypto-ransomware-allegedly-leaked-by-rival-crime-gang/
======
Imagenuity
No honor among thieves is still a thing, apparently. Gutsy move to hold a
ransomware group ransom.

